# ME course in portage.



## hercboy (3 May 2007)

Im just curious why they put through so few people a year.  Maybe someone who has done the civy multi which can be done in under a week could enlighten me.  Before people rip on this i realize in civy world they are not teaching you to possibly transition to a C17.  Does it have to do with the contract switch over?  Anyhow that s it.l


----------



## Zoomie (4 May 2007)

The ME course takes 4 months to complete.  Each course usually has between 6-8 students.

This is advanced flight training, not just a multi-engine course.  We expect our graduates to be prepared to fly an Airbus or even a CC-177 right out off this course.


----------



## Astrodog (4 May 2007)

Zoomie,

    What is there that goes above the basic airwork that one would do in the civie world? 4 months does seem like a long time.


----------



## Zoomie (7 May 2007)

The ME course is a 60-70 hour course that graduates its students with a Multi-engine, IFR Commercial equivalence.

Students are put through various VFR maneuvers before being exposed to the ME IFR world.  Two separate cross-country IFR trainers are conducted.  One trainer heads west into the mountains for mountain IFR flying (Castlegar, Cranbrook, Kamloops, etc) and the other trainer heads south into US Domestic IFR airspace.


----------



## TheCheez (22 Jul 2007)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> The ME course is a 60-70 hour course that graduates its students with a Multi-engine, IFR Commercial equivalence.
> 
> Students are put through various VFR maneuvers before being exposed to the ME IFR world.  Two separate cross-country IFR trainers are conducted.  One trainer heads west into the mountains for mountain IFR flying (Castlegar, Cranbrook, Kamloops, etc) and the other trainer heads south into US Domestic IFR airspace.



Any idea what the new syllabus is like compared to old? Is there any flex in where the overnights are on the trips or are the route and timings all fixed?

I'm going in Sept (hopefully - no course load msg yet) and really can't wait! Phase 3 is a long time coming.


----------



## SupersonicMax (22 Jul 2007)

I heard they will add LLN to the syllabus.

Max


----------

